# Annesley Hall, Notts, October 2015



## HughieD (Nov 3, 2015)

Intro:
Been wanting to go to this place for a while and finally an opportunity availed itself as I was in the area. This place has been in the news recently for the wrong reasons. The house was very slowly being restored by the owner when a fire broke out in May of this year, severely damaging two of the three floors of the Grade II listed hall. 

History:
Annesley Hall, near Annesley in Nottinghamshire, is a Grade II listed country house. The Hall dates from the mid-13th century and was the ancestral home of the Annesley family before passing to the Chaworth-Musters. Alice Chaworth, heiress to the Manor of Annesley, married George Chaworth. The Chaworth family then owned the house for the next 350 years. Mary Chaworth, who lived at the Hall in the late 1700s/early 1800's, was the boyhood lover of the poet Lord Byron, but she married John Musters in 1805 who she went on to have seven children with. Earlier a more tenuous Byron link saw the poet's uncle, William Byron, kill William Chaworth in a duel in the Stars and Garter pub in London. The drunken argument over who had more game on their estates saw Lord Byron thrust his sword through Chaworth's stomach. Chaworth died the next day and Lord Byron was later found guilty of manslaughter but got off with a small fine!

The Chaworth-Musters went on to become one of the most powerful families in Nottinghamshire. John Chaworth-Musters was appointed High Sheriff of Nottinghamshire for 1864–65. Alterations to the hall saw the addition of a service wing in 1880. The Chaworth-Musters finally sold the hall in 1972 and the new owners controversially removed many of the 17th century fittings. The hall suffered its first fire in 1997 which caused such serious damage to the hall that it has not been inhabited since then. Annesley Lodge, the former gatehouse (also grade II listed) is in slightly better condition. Annesley Old Church, near to the hall, is Grade I listed.

Here is an archive picture of the hall in happier days:


Ariel-view-of-Hall-and-Old-Church by HughieDW, on Flickr

The Explore:
The Hall's grounds are not as easy to access as you may think. Once in it feels like you are looking round an English Heritage property with no one around. The Hall itself is in a very poor state of repair and is sealed tight, as is the Lodge. Hence it's just a case of externals. That said, there are a lot of things to take pictures of. And here they are.

The first thing you come to is Annesley old church:


img2472 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The 14th-century Norman church and graveyard are worth a little shuffty in their own right:


img2418 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2471 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2469 by HughieDW, on Flickr

There are also nice views over the Lodge:


img2467 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2416 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And into the estate we go...


img2422 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Can we have our ball back please?


img2423 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Here's some nice stone mullioned windows:


img2428 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And a fireplace left high and dry by the first fire:


img2426 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This damage is from the second fire:


img2475 by HughieDW, on Flickr

There's some interesting rooms built into the estate wall:


img2435 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And round the side. Here's a fence with a handy hole:


img2437 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The first thing you come to is a crumbling estate wall:


img2442 by HughieDW, on Flickr

and some estate steps:


img2447 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Is this an ice room?


img2444 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A couple of views from the rear:


img2440 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2449 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And a close-up of the glorious sundial:



img2448 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Front elevation:


img2452bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

The lawns are still cut but the fountain's nothing more than a hole now:


img2454 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The Lodge:


img2459 by HughieDW, on Flickr 


img2461 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…with its fantastic clock tower:


img2456 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A nearby ruined door:


img2466 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Nov 3, 2015)

I do love that Lodge, but being a horse person I guess I would! Very comprehensive report, thank you.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 3, 2015)

Enjoyed that one lots.great report


----------



## smiler (Nov 3, 2015)

You made a great job of that Hughie, Lovely Pics as well, Thanks


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 3, 2015)

It could well be the ice house,this might help to position it

The Ice House in the grounds of Annesley Hall


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 3, 2015)

So much goodness here, the church and sundial especially.


----------



## Infraredd (Nov 3, 2015)

If you go from pic 2447(the stairs) towards the woods you find this little oddity


----------



## HughieD (Nov 3, 2015)

Ah...missed that one Infraredd!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 4, 2015)

Beautiful building and some very interesting features,Great write up and images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 4, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Beautiful building and some very interesting features,Great write up and images,thanks for sharing.



You're very kind Mr Flyboys!


----------



## byker59 (Nov 5, 2015)

Been driving past this place for years - never had the time to stop and visit - shame about not being able to get inside - thank you well taken pictures


----------



## Sheepdisease (Jan 21, 2022)

With enough determination, it's possible to get in. Managed it very recently, after walking around the estate for over an hour.


----------

